# Autotrail Apache Reversing Camera - How to modify wiring?



## downerhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello all,

This is my first post. I have just taken delivery of my first motorhome (Autotrail Apache 700, 2010 model). My wife and I have been caravanners for years but recently took the plunge.

Have just got back from first trip away to Devon and Cornwall and the family loved it.

I have totted up a list of "mods" I want to make - the first of which I started tackling today, which was the removal of the pathetic standard stereo system with 2" screen for the reversing camera - and to replace it with a Pioneer AVH-3500DAB unit - a double DIN item with 6" screen. 

One of the selling points of this unit was the ability to press a button and view the rear of the van whilst driving.

The install went very well - but the one thing I cannot crack is how to modify the wiring to turn on the reversing camera whilst in motion. The reverse mode works fine, and I have literally ripped half the dashboard to bits looking for the way to activate the camera.

Can anybody help please? It's driving me nuts.

Thanks in advance
Steven


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't had to get into the nitty gritty of the wiring of the camera on my Autotrail yet but, I assume that there is a trigger wire feeding into the head unit that goes live when reverse is selected. 

Assuming that this is how it works then you would need to fit a changeover switch with the common contact wired to the head unit. The changeover contacts would then be wired to the existing trigger circuit and a permanent live. This would then allow the head unit to be operated by selecting reverse as normal or by applying a permanent live when the switch is operated.


----------



## downerhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks. The thing is, that if I apply a 12v to the reversing sensor wire at the back of the stereo, nothing happens, So I can only assume that the trigger is somewhere downstream of that. I have read about a box called "Obserview", which seems to control the whole camera, but for the life of me, I cannot find it.

I figured that if I can find the Obserview unit, I can tap into the trigger wire, but after dismantling half of the cab, it has so far eluded me.

Any thoughts very much appreciated.

Thanks.

PS, my Apache has the media pack installed with drop down ceiling screen, DVD, etc.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

downerhouse said:


> Thanks. The thing is, that if I apply a 12v to the reversing sensor wire at the back of the stereo, nothing happens, So I can only assume that the trigger is somewhere downstream of that. I have read about a box called "Obserview", which seems to control the whole camera, but for the life of me, I cannot find it.
> 
> I figured that if I can find the Obserview unit, I can tap into the trigger wire, but after dismantling half of the cab, it has so far eluded me.
> 
> ...


Not sure on that one sorry 

On my previous van, a Swift Bolero, the reverse camera control unit was located in the dashboard underneath the storage unit in the top of the dashboard on the passenger side. If you lift the lid and look inside there are 4 torx screws. Remove those and the storage unit will lift out to (hopefully) reveal something. If it's not there then hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge will come along.

If you do a forum search for obserview, there are quite a few posts which may have some useful information/


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Reversing Camera*

Hi Steven
On my Autotrail Tracker RS the camera cable from the back of the van was connected up in the roof cupboard where the mains electrics panel is. I gently lifted out the control panel & in the bottom of the cupboard there was the camera cable (video & a power feed when in reverse). I disconnected the camera power feed & connected it via a isolator switch & fuse to a permanent supply I found in the cupboard. I have fitted a rear view mirror monitor - ran cable into roof cupboard & connected it to the video from camera. So now when isolator switch is on in cupboard the camera is on all the time - handy as I'm thinking of towing & want to keep an eye on what's going on behind.
Not sure if yours is the same.
Cheers Andy


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi had mine converted last year and have a switch on dash to turn on when req, all done from behind head unit


----------



## downerhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for your useful posts. In the end, i gave up looking for the obserview unit and modified the camera wiring as suggested in the previous post. I have done a temporary job for now and wired it into the entertainment circuit. 

I dont like the idea of having to remember to switch the entertainment unit on each time or the camera being permanently on when we are parked up somewhere so i am going to find a 12v source off the ignition and wire that to the camera

Overall, i am very pleased with the result. The system looks like a factory install - and the sound is so much better off the pioneer unit compared to the standard item. 

Thanks for your help


----------

